

Simply adding more features does not equal a better software product - PaulJoslin
http://pauljoslin.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/more-features-does-not-equate-to-a-better-software-product/

======
brolewis
While I don't feel that this post brings up anything particularly unique, I
think that it is a good reminder to keep away from feature creep and to stick
to doing a subset of tasks well. As I work on my side projects, I keep
reminding myself that my goal is not to match every possible feature but to do
a simple task well.

